# Turn figure release



## mopsiflopsi (Nov 7, 2021)

I was practicing textures today on staffpad and something caught me by surprise. If I put a quarter note down and place a turn figure on top, and play that, the note is held far beyond the duration of the quarter note itself. In fact it appears to play indefinitely even over empty bars, until it hits another note on the same staff. The exception to that is that it’ll stop when it reaches the end of the piece. 

I am a newcomer to the world of music notation so I thought I’d ask before I flag this as a bug. Is this expected behavior? I.e how musicians would interpret a turn figure?


----------



## Jett Hitt (Nov 7, 2021)

I’m gonna guess that it’s programmed so that another note acts as the terminus. I find all of these to be rather gimmicky and tend to just write out exactly what I want.


----------



## Gil (Nov 8, 2021)

Hello,
I had the same problem and reported it a while ago to the support that accepted it as a bug: I hope that it will be fixed in the next release.
Regards,
Gil.


----------



## mopsiflopsi (Nov 8, 2021)

Gil said:


> Hello,
> I had the same problem and reported it a while ago to the support that accepted it as a bug: I hope that it will be fixed in the next release.
> Regards,
> Gil.


That's great to know, thanks!


----------

